# Need cheap CO2 alternative, NOT DIY



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I haven't been on here in a while because of school etc, etc.

Anyways, I took down both of my 10 gallons, and still have a 2.5 and a 29 gallon waiting to be started. I took down my 2x 10 gallons because I got fed up with DIY CO2. The damn thing was VERY inconsistent and only lasted like 4 days! I really want to have a beautiful aquarium, but I could never achieve that with DIY CO2. I was thinking about a full CO2 system with solenoid etc., but it is a bit pricey. I am also looking at those paintball CO2 systems, but many people say bad things about them. So my question is where can I find a cheap, reliable CO2 system that can run a 2.5,10, or 29 gallon tank?

I don't want to have all 3 up and running at the same time, or all 3 tanks on one CO2 system.

I am either going to restart a 10 gallon, or start a 29 gallon.

I really want to try a 29 gallon as I've only had experience with 10 gallons, but that would mean me having to go buy lights, filters etc. I have no problem with me spending money on quality equipment, but my parents don't see it the same way.

Thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

My suggestion is to go online to either eBay or Aquabid, and buy a slightly used CO2 system. They are well worth the initial cost, and you don't have to refill a typical 10lb cylinder for a year at least. Then, it is anywhere between $10-20 to refill. They are dependable, last almost forever, and once you can get your "ideal" bubble rate per second, you rarely have to do anything else.

Otherwise, I would suggest that you perform a search the "DIY" posts here for something a tad cheaper and homemade. That, and you can always tell "little white lies" to your folks to get them off your back, right? It's not like you are spending the money on sniffing glue, or anything? 

Actually, if you have a job, pick up a few extra shifts for a month, and you'll have the money to get a new CO2 system......it is what I would highly recommend!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is a link to some products I have FS, the econo unit comes with needle valva,solenoid and bubble counter. Tubing is free with regulator..http://www.barrreport.com/trades-swaps-sales/3787-co2-equipment-fs-regulators-reactors.html


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks, I'll try ebay.

Its not that I don't have money, its that my parents don't see the reason for spending 100+ on a CO2 system. whatever.

Does anyone have any experience with paintball CO2 systems?


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

I went through ebay and typed in 'kegerator co2' and got a bunch of results for tanks, valves, etc. but I don't know what I need.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

is a new 10lb tank for $35 shipped a good deal?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

ir0n_ma1den said:


> is a new 10lb tank for $35 shipped a good deal?


Yes, it is a good deal, very good in fact.


----------



## ir0n_ma1den (Apr 27, 2007)

too bad i won't be able to buy it


----------

